#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [詩詞] [英文] As I am gazing...

## tsume

As I am gazing upon this world before my eyes
Though under the embrace of the illuminating sun with all its blaze
Though within the vigorous jungle of metal and steel
Though in the midst of never ending crowds

The continuous footsteps echo through the alleys
Yet I can only hear silence whispering in my ears
The shadows overlap each other with dazzle and glaze
Yet mine is all alone in its own solitude

I’m standing right here!
Why can’t you feel my existence?
Once I had obtained
Now all cease away like morning mist
As memories shatters and scatters on the floor
I sit down and gather them with my frail and empty hands
I lie down and close my eyelids and let all just come and go

As the world rises and falls with the flow of time
I capture every moments and seal them into my eyes
Although despised and forsaken by the future
I’ll always remember that they were once precious before

The voices of uproaring noise fill up the sky
Yet none of them mentions my name
Nor my traces can ever be found

I’m standing right here!
Why can’t you feel my existence?
Once I had obtained
Now all cease away like morning mist
As memories shatters and scatters on the floor
I sit down and gather them with my frail and empty hands

As I stare into the eyes that pass by
Even though I know none of them will
Ever notice or even remember my face
But I will not regret to choose to have this feeling inside of me
At least I know that I was once happy long time ago

I’m standing right here!
Why can’t you feel my existence?
Once I had obtained
Now all cease away like morning mist
As memories shatters and scatters on the floor
I sit down and gather them with my frail and empty hands

I’m standing right here!
Why can’t you feel my existence?
Once I had obtained
Now all cease away like morning mist
As memories shatters and scatters on the floor
I sit down and gather them with my frail and empty hands

I lie down and close my eyelids and let all just come and go
If it is better to be this way, let it be…

I just wish you can be happy without me…

----------


## a70701111

唔……這篇是？
被英文砸到挺痛的。
強烈翻譯希望。
因為對於看不懂得字句來說似乎無法表達事情。

----------


## 好喝的茶

嗯啊，雖然看得懂文字，不過我未必看得通其中內涵。

被遺忘的感受吧？活在一個擁擠的，卻只有自己一個的世界。
不只被遺忘，而且是被某個重要的人所遺忘。

有打算翻譯成中文，不過啊，有些意義要在原文中才能體現啊。
任何翻譯都會破壞這種意義的，所以還是算了。(戳小迪)

最後，爪爪的文字運用上比我好太多了。(掩臉)

----------


## kl122002

是被無視然後忽視的感受吧，
世界好是吵鬧，即使是無人靜巷，依然是垂聞無聲。

好果在兩者連其中之一，
我還是要獨獨樂。

----------


## tsume

抱歉囉小迪
因為這是首心情詩
不用英文的話我無法表達自己當時的確切心情

不過可以試試用這首歌唱唱看此詩
因為寫這詩時其實有抱著股寫歌詞的心情在寫
而使用的旋律就是這首歌
唱唱看搞不好就有感覺了



KOKIA -- 大事なものは目蓋の裏

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQrWe5_q6-A[/youtube]

----------


## a70701111

恩恩……
其實最主要是要表達心情吧。
或者以這樣的方式呈現是最好的。
因為其中帶有的意思比較不會有改變。
那我提出的問題就略過吧。
下篇加油。

----------


## Holpless

果真是章好文 
看到對於世人不存在的自己 
看著時間自私的丟下跌倒之人而持續運作
也看著 世上人們知道卻不想接受的現實
訴說著人們對於自己種類的無視 以及被感情遺忘的真實 
更上 英文還真是修過 非常 impress ︿︿
希望能持續看到你文章

----------

